# Pre-Op vs Post-Op Diagnosis



## LGillstrom (Sep 16, 2008)

I am trying to find definitive documentation re: using pre-op vs post-op diagnosis codes on anesthesia services.

If you have this information, a link to it, etc. I would much appreciate it!

Thanks so much!


----------



## comunale (Sep 25, 2008)

*Diagnosis pre-op vs post-op*

You should code for the pre-op diagnosis as this is most accurate.  If I find a quoted reference I'll send it along.  It may be in "The Anesthesia answer book"

Coding in CA


----------

